# [OT] Patente (war: Auesserungen des Rechtsausschusses)

## meyerm

Hallo,

hat einer von Euch Informationen darueber, ob und wie sich der Rechtsausschuss zu der Farce im EU-Rat heute geaeussert hat?

Danke,

M

EDIT: Thema geaendertLast edited by meyerm on Tue Mar 08, 2005 1:02 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Deever

Ich weiß nicht, wie fest ihr hier euch mit dem Thema auseinander setzt, aber irgendwie macht dieser Entscheid des EU-Rats ("Unrat" wäre imho wesentlich passender) einiges einfacher:

Die überall nur rummosern und sich andauernd beschweren, aber nicht handeln (Motto: "Hauptsache gesagt"), können endlich die Fresse halten und möglichst sozialverträglich sterben gehen. Dieser Entscheid zeigt, daß es uns[tm] viel besser geht, als es diesen lieb ist. Was wir jetzt nur noch brauchen, sind ein paar noch fettere Amis, die hier in großem Stil abräumen und dabei möglichst viel Schaden anrichten, vielleicht versuchen es die hinterwäldlerischen Europäer dann wieder mal mit Denken (hoffentlich sozialkompatibler als im letzten Jahrhundert)?

Ich war bisher immer hinundhergerissen zwischen für und gegen einen EU-Beitritt der Schweiz. Das "resistente", "separierende" Verhalten meiner Landsleute geht mir auch auf den Geist. Anderseits hatte die EU immer schon Züge, die dieses Verhalten rechtfertigten, wie undemokratische Verhältnisse und Bürokratie in einem Ausmaß, das selbst bei einem Schweizer Brechreiz provoziert. Nach diesem Entscheid werde ich nun immer frohen Mutes gegen einen EU-Beitritt stimmen können!

Gruß,

/dev

PS: Dieser Post erhebt nicht den Anspruch, "politisch korrekt"[tm] zu sein.

"Politisch korrekt" kann bedeuten, Mord nicht zu verurteilen.

----------

## meyerm

Zwar bin auch ich sauer, da meine zahlreichen Briefe, meine Spende und auch das Teilnehmen an 'ner Demo scheinbar nichts ausgerichtet haben und die Demokratie mit dem Geldbueschel in der Hand mit Fuessen getreten wird, dennoch werde ich noch einen letzten Versuch wagen und mit einem moeglichst sinnvollen Brief die Parlamentarier "in meiner Gegend" (oder doch ganz Deutschland? - Serienbrief machts moeglich  :Wink:  ) begluecken. Also solange der Schwachsinn noch nicht durch ist, sollten wir weiterkaempfen (und wenn dann alles vorbei ist - egal wie - weiterhin etwas gegen diese Moechtegerndiktatoren unternehmen)...

Was die Schweiz angeht, welche fuer mich ein sinnvolles Ziel schien (ich bin dann mit dem Studium fertig und durch bereits in der Schweiz lebende Bekannte habe ich fast nur Gutes gehoert  :Wink:  ), muss ich Dich wahrscheinlich enttaeuschen. Soweit ich informiert bin, ist selbige beim EU-Patentabkommen o.ae. dabei -> gilt automatisch auch fuer die Schweiz  :Sad: 

----------

## Deever

 *meyerm wrote:*   

> Soweit ich informiert bin, ist selbige beim EU-Patentabkommen o.ae. dabei -> gilt automatisch auch fuer die Schweiz 

 Warts ab, bis die Fettsäcke hier aufkreuzen! Dann kommen wir aus unseren Höhlen gekrochen und jagen die mitsamt dem Patentabkommen zum Teufel!  :Smile: 

----------

## hoschi

 *Deever wrote:*   

> Ich weiß nicht, wie fest ihr hier euch mit dem Thema auseinander setzt, aber irgendwie macht dieser Entscheid des EU-Rats ("Unrat" wäre imho wesentlich passender) einiges einfacher:
> 
> Die überall nur rummosern und sich andauernd beschweren, aber nicht handeln (Motto: "Hauptsache gesagt"), können endlich die Fresse halten und möglichst sozialverträglich sterben gehen. Dieser Entscheid zeigt, daß es uns[tm] viel besser geht, als es diesen lieb ist. Was wir jetzt nur noch brauchen, sind ein paar noch fettere Amis, die hier in großem Stil abräumen und dabei möglichst viel Schaden anrichten, vielleicht versuchen es die hinterwäldlerischen Europäer dann wieder mal mit Denken (hoffentlich sozialkompatibler als im letzten Jahrhundert)?
> 
> Ich war bisher immer hinundhergerissen zwischen für und gegen einen EU-Beitritt der Schweiz. Das "resistente", "separierende" Verhalten meiner Landsleute geht mir auch auf den Geist. Anderseits hatte die EU immer schon Züge, die dieses Verhalten rechtfertigten, wie undemokratische Verhältnisse und Bürokratie in einem Ausmaß, das selbst bei einem Schweizer Brechreiz provoziert. Nach diesem Entscheid werde ich nun immer frohen Mutes gegen einen EU-Beitritt stimmen können!
> ...

 

Schweizer?

Bleib es, stimmte gegen jede EU-Verbindung - und du tust dir einen Gefallen!

Die EU-Idee ist gut, die Durchführung...

Hier mein Statement zum neuen "Kernelgeflickel" und "Patenten":

http://forum.counter-strike.de/bb/thread.php?TID=93875

JETZT ERST RECHT!  

Hoffentlich macht Linus in Sachen "Namensschema" doch noch was, er macht vielleicht nichta alles perfekt, aber hier sollte es nach seiner Schnauze gehen.

----------

## meyerm

Ein sehr schoener Vortrag von Stallman und dass man ihn verlinken sollte:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2165058.html#2165058

----------

## mrsteven

<< Mein Avatar drückt meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ganz gut aus... :Twisted Evil: 

Ne, im Ernst, es ist einfach eine unglaubliche Sauerei!!! :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aber so ein Thema lässt sich halt ganz gut durchdrücken: Weil sich nur wenige Leute überhaupt mit diesem Thema auskennen und befasst haben, ist leider auch wenig Protest zu erwarten... Softwarepatente an sich sind ja schon unsinnig, aber die Art und Weise, wie das ganze jetzt schnell hinter dem Rücken des Volkes durchgedrückt wurde ist ein riesiger Skandal und hat mit Demokratie nichts mehr zu tun!!! :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Arrow:  http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/57163

----------

## meyerm

 *mrsteven wrote:*   

> << Mein Avatar drückt meine Meinung zu diesem Thema ganz gut aus...

 

<sakasmus>Meiner irgendwie auch...</sarkasmus>  :Twisted Evil: 

Was ich nur erstaunlich finde ist die Reaktion der Leute hier und auch bei sonstigen FOSS Projekten. Im Forum ist im Prinzip nichts los wegen dieser Sache. Und Gnome scheint eines der ganz wenigen grossen FOSS Projekte zu sein, dass seine Homepage "angepasst" hat.

Selbiges sollten am besten moeglichst viele Leute, deren Homepage zumindest nicht schlecht besucht ist, machen. Google Bombing mit "Banana Republic" (s. oben genannter englischer Thread) ist im Prinzip schon Galgenhumor - aber guter  :Wink:  .

----------

## hoschi

ich bin zumindest bewaffnet, aber für den eu-rat gibts kein bier!

----------

## CyCY

Ich will jetzt kein wort darüber verliehren ob softwarepatente sinnvoll sind oder nicht und meine Interessen sind von der Politik soweit entfernt wie die Politiker von der realität. Ich will eher wissen wie sehr diese patente open source gefärden.

Nehmen wir mal an Patente wie der Scrollbalken werden auch in der Eu wirksam, Firmen wie MS lassen Linux per klage verbieten - na und?

Nach momentaner rechtslage könnte nur die vertreibung von Linux, nicht die entwicklung oder gebrauch verboten werden. Der einzig greifbare Punkt wären die Mirrors, sie müsste ma einach 

nur in bananenrepubliken positionieren ung gut is, bei spammailern läuft das ja auch ganz gut. ein spendenauruf unter linuxnutzern sollte eigendlich genügend geld bereitstellen. distributoren, die auf einnahmen aus verkäuen angewiesen sind hätten es dann natürlich sehr schwehr.

Gut nehmen wir einmal an ich hätte mich geirrt und sowohl gebrauch als auch entwicklung wären verboten:

Hätte irgenjemand von euch probleme an eine Raubkopie von MS zu kommen, wenn er denn wollte?

Würde das sondeliche umstände machen?

Habt ihr auch alle die DVDCSS Bibliothek gelöscht bzw gar nicht erst installiert?

Ich wage also mal den schluss das die Patente auf die Private entwicklung und nutzung kaum einfluss habe wird, wie soll den das bitte kontrolliert werden?

Das was dadurch aussterben wüder wäre der gewerbliche teil von linux, der mir ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal ist.

----------

## hoschi

Ich soll also ein Verbrecher werden, nur weil ich nicht in der Lage war der Gerechtigkeit genüge zu tun?!

Ich glaub ich häng...

Und wie stellst du dir das mit den Hardwaresupport vor, viel besser wird der sich nicht, nicht ohne kommerziele Anbieter.

Dass ist für mich genauso wie die bekannte "Wir treibens jetzt mal ohne Kondom, später können wir uns es ja doch noch anders überlegen"-Taktik, schon recht, wir warten am besten ab bis die ganzen Arbeitslosen sich erstmal angemeldet haben, dann reagieren wir. Und Siemens schreiben wir dann einfach einen Brief, sie sollen die hundert Millionen Euro an Redhat gefälligst zurück zahlen, wir haben uns das mit den Patenten doch nochmal anders überlegt.

Tja, wenns dann noch ein Redhat gibt...

Gegen diese "Egalo" und "Null Bock"-Einstellungen habe ich einfach persönlich etwas! Gäbe es diese nicht, dann hätten wir in diesem Land viel weniger Ärger.

----------

## CyCY

Glaubst du ernsthaft die politiker geben einen dreck auf unsere meinung? Höchstens 2 Monate vor den wahlen  :Laughing: 

----------

## hoschi

Bitte? Die geben nicht mal dann eine Dreck auf meine Meinung!

http://feyrer.de/Misc/luxembourg9cu.jpg

Buy YOUR personal laws for europe now!

----------

## CyCY

 :Laughing: 

Und was soll das auser allgemeiner erheiterung der bezwecken?

----------

## meyerm

 *CyCY wrote:*   

> Glaubst du ernsthaft die politiker geben einen dreck auf unsere meinung? Höchstens 2 Monate vor den wahlen 

 

Warum sollten sie denn auch? Dank dieser "Null-Bock-Einstellung" haben ihre Taten ja auch keine Auswirkungen. Die einen gehen nicht waehlen (Null-Bock ueberhaupt), die anderen sind nur Wahl-Vieh (hauptsache mein Bier wird nicht teurer... - Null-Bock mich mit was ernsthaft auseinanderzusetzen) - und der kleine Rest, der wirklich nachdenkt und es den Politikern bei der naechsten Wahl "heimzahlen" koennte, der ist eben viel, viel zu klein.  :Sad: 

----------

## CyCY

Jap. ich bin nicht wählen gegangen, wieso auch

Heimzahlen? Wie denn? Wenwillst du wählen? Statt bspw CDU Spd,B90Gr,Fdp,Dvu, NPD?

 :Laughing:   na dann alle mach dem volke

egal wen man wähtl, man wird beschissen, belogen und benutzt

----------

## Mindphaser

und wenn man niemanden wählt wird es besser, ne ?

----------

## theche

wenn de dich beim besten willen nicht entscheiden kannst, wem du deine Stimme gibst, kannst du auch deinen Wahlzettel ungültig machen, indem du zB Homer Simpson oder so wählst

----------

## meyerm

 *CyCY wrote:*   

> Jap. ich bin nicht wählen gegangen, wieso auch
> 
> Heimzahlen? Wie denn? Wenwillst du wählen? Statt bspw CDU Spd,B90Gr,Fdp,Dvu, NPD?
> 
>   na dann alle mach dem volke
> ...

 

Ich will hier die folgende Partei nicht pauschal in Schutz nehmen und verteidigen, da ich bisher weder Mitglied bin oder viel mit Mitgliedern zu tun habe. Aber einerseits ihre Aktionen und ihr Parteiprogramm sagen mir doch sehr zu. Vollkommene Unabhaengigkeit von Konzernen durch kategorische Ablehnung von Konzernspenden ist etwas, dass Mut erfordert den andere (auch nicht die Gruenen) nicht haben. Politikerpensionen anzugreifen (und damit eigentlich die eigene Rente  :Wink:  ) ist auch nicht ohne. Zudem scheinen die Menschen, welche sich bei dieser Partei aufstellen lassen nicht die ueblichen Stammtischbrueder oder Heuchler wie bei den meisten anderen zu sein. Und auch nicht so durchgeknallte Extrem-Spinner wie bei so manch anderen aufstrebenden Parteien!

Die Frage ist selbstverstaendlich wie sie sich machen wuerde, wenn die Partei wirklich gross und auch bundesweit an der Macht waere. Aber man wird es nie erfahren wenn man ihr keine Chance gibt.

Versuch's doch mal mit der ÖDP...

----------

## c07

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich soll also ein Verbrecher werden, nur weil ich nicht in der Lage war der Gerechtigkeit genüge zu tun?!

 

Als privater Anwender hast du vom Patentrecht nichts zu befürchten. Das Problem sind die Entwickler, die wohl zumindest in eine Grauzone geraten würden. Man müsste eigentlich nur klarstellen, dass nichtkommerzielle Nutzung immer frei ist (das gilt IMHO gleichermaßen fürs Urheberrecht u.Ä.). Ich will nicht in die Regeln des kommerziellen Sektors eingreifen, aber zu verbieten, beliebig vermehrbare Güter zu verschenken, ist ziemlich absurd. Wer nicht will, dass sich sein Wissen verbreitet, soll es halt für sich behalten.

Was Gerechtigkeit ist, ist relativ. Es gibt nur ein Problem, wenn die amtliche Auffassung in eine grobe Minderheitenposition gerät (oder auch nur wie hier eine Minderheit dagegen sehr überzeugt von ihrer Position ist, während die breite Masse unintressiert ist). Manchmal ist es dann einfach notwendig, dass genügend Leute bereit sind, zum Verbrecher zu werden, damit sich irgendwann was ändert.

 *CyCY wrote:*   

> Glaubst du ernsthaft die politiker geben einen dreck auf unsere meinung?

 

Die Politiker an sich sind doch hier nicht das Problem. Die Parteien und selbst noch die Parlamente haben im Schnitt eine relativ vernünftige Meinung. Erst auf höherer Ebene werden sie unvernünftig. Das ist ein Problem mangelhafter Kontrolle. Und in der Frage, wie mächtig die Mächtigen sein sollen, gibt es durchaus signifikante Unterschiede zwischen den Parteien.

----------

